

Owned? Legal terms of video hosting services compared - bodhi
http://advancingusability.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/owned-legal-terms-of-video-hosting-services-compared/

======
bodhi
And here I was thinking that Vimeo was pretty darn cool... Anyone have any
rationalisation for:

 _VIMEO shall be entitled to unrestricted use of any Submission for any
purpose whatsoever, commercial or otherwise, without compensation to the
submitter._

?

